#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی دستگاههای ماینر >  > فایل های آپدیت , فلش, ایپرام انواع ماینر  UPDATE & DUMP >  >  آپدیتهای نرم افزاری برای دستگاهای ماینر  Whatsminer M1,M2,M3

## Mahmoodi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*13851386*,*1nafar*,*3aeidh*,*76647664*,*7it*,*85104743*,*aa89*,*abbas006*,*abolhassan*,*absa90*,*afshin134813*,*aghdamlo*,*Ahmadreza66*,*alcatelrad*,*Aliesf*,*aliiruni*,*alireza eft*,*alireza2000*,*alireza_jl01*,*alish13611*,*alistarsat*,*alivectra*,*amen*,*amir232*,*Amirelec98*,*Amirhnn*,*Amirpcp*,*amirramezani*,*amirreza1985*,*arak_hamrah*,*arman55*,*artinessfox*,*asadi-hasan*,*Asamadi*,*ashkan1348*,*avazeghoo*,*azpo*,*a_atabak73*,*be7*,*bnsco*,*boboo*,*boorhani*,*chavooshi*,*cnn2007*,*coolboysalam*,*corn*,*dani_sheit*,*delta*,*Deragon*,*Diako77*,*doosi*,*dorjelectron*,*eng_mp*,*erfan1256*,*Erfanham*,*Erfan_light*,*Erfan_Rv*,*esanyad*,*Esprital*,*FanRay*,*Faranir*,*farhadi-1*,*faria8*,*farzad.*,*farzadgkr*,*geladeyator*,*ghorban51*,*golfampoyesh*,*grive*,*gsm4iran*,*Habibullahni*,*HadiTural*,*hamid.movin*,*hasanqwer*,*hassan.m67*,*hayf*,*hbt57*,*hojat202*,*Hojatabdi*,*hosindang*,*hossein911*,*HOSSEIN_N*,*Iman salemi*,*Imanimani*,*iraq2590*,*izeh*,*jabalameli.s*,*jacob*,*jamir*,*jasem9833*,*javaad283*,*javad20000*,*javadzahed*,*july61981*,*Kalhorr*,*kambiz_pasha*,*keshtpour*,*kharad*,*khashayar98*,*kimiyagostar*,*lordomid66*,*loveme*,*M.hosini*,*mahdi3434*,*mahmood1648*,*majid2991*,*Mamad.h*,*mamad120*,*mani6*,*masoudshiako*,*matiaa*,*mazrave*,*mehdi659*,*mehdierfan*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehrad20*,*mehran76gh*,*mehrdad00*,*meisam_7*,*mgh480*,*mgs*,*mhb7533*,*miryam.1994*,*mohamadx2a2*,*mohamad_sh*,*mohammad_,*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_shei*,*moji966*,*mosaffa*,*mostafa.dorj*,*mostafanabi*,*mostafa_sh*,*mra9776*,*Mstf1989*,*mycitykh*,*nadea*,*nakhodaei*,*navidr*,*NICHICON*,*novin507*,*Ostad2fan*,*poem*,*por-ali-89*,*pprofessor*,*rahimpcb*,*rao*,*rayaeco*,*reza-ali9*,*Reza14764*,*reza1reza1*,*Rezahahwaz*,*reza_hori*,*ropshop*,*roseamir*,*saadat_jam*,*sabmil*,*saeedoooo*,*saeed_di*,*saeeyd*,*saeid1984*,*salarzarein*,*saman5949*,*saman910*,*samandari.mo*,*SAMANSANAT*,*samij*,*samyariiiii*,*sanker*,*sardarshams*,*saregol*,*sarina21*,*sed.reza*,*seisani*,*shaft00121*,*shahabm86*,*shahrukh*,*shakra*,*shams2088*,*shamsa1000*,*sinajafari82*,*siros433*,*skt1985*,*Sootyam 1*,*sos.shams*,*sunboys*,*Taher atabay*,*tigerr65*,*ttrp8*,*tx-mafia*,*V.K*,*vahid767*,*vahid_vh2*,*wishmaster61*,*workhadware*,*yasinakbari*,*yousef722*,*zarihedastat*,*zia_araz*,*ابوذر طاهری*,*احمد مبین*,*ارش شولی*,*بهار من*,*بهزاااد*,*بهزاد جانی*,*حسن 661*,*حسین تندکار*,*سروش110*,*سفیر امید*,*سلاح ورزی*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سيدني*,*سیدهادی*,*شوشی*,*صادق اجلالی*,*علی علی دادی*,*قره چماقلو*,*محمدمینا*,*مزدک محجوبی*,*وحید مقدم*,*پایونیران*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehdi_mat

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amen*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## Mahmoodi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Aliesf*,*hosjam*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehrad20*,*mehran76gh*,*mohsen zmr*,*TRZ*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## geladeyator

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## Mahmoodi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## protamir

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*علی علی دادی*

----------


## saman5949

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*optical*,*saman910*,*علی علی دادی*

----------

